# 1/72nd Scale WW2 model kits in my videos.



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everyone! 

I just wanted to share some links to the videos that I am making for my hobby store, Monster Hobbies. 

At the store, we have been playing a war game called Rapid Fire that was developed by Colin Rumford and Richard Marsh in the 1980's. It is basically a set of rules that use 1/72nd scale model kits from your favorite model kit manufacturers like Revell and Hasagawa. You build your armies up from your model kits and then battle with them on the table-top using dice and tape measures. 

Anyway, it is a fun game and I have 6 dedicated players that come to the store on Saturdays to play the game. They have also been coming in during the week as well. 

So here is a game from April 28th. Hope you enjoy the models!


----------

